# Help me date this photo



## MHB (Aug 9, 2018)

I collect found/vernacular photographs. A few tintypes and cabinet cards but not much else that old. I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on the age of this photo. Id love to know if its more 1800s or 1900s. Thanks all!


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Aug 9, 2018)

I have similar photos of my grandfather who was born in the 1920's and the look is generally similar. Photography was invented in the 1820's but not really accessible until a few decades later so chances are its not much older than the 1860's (give or take). Its printed on paper so its not an early tin type. It appears to be studio work and the softer focus on the hands and feet lends it to potentially being, lets say, pre 1940's or so as after that you might be looking at something more like this. 

Its well preserved all things considered, but that does not help us date it beyond knowing it was well stored. 

What we really need is some context. 

Do you know who the person is? 
Is there any writing on the back? 
Is this the page out of an album? 
Is the border original?

Truth be told this picture could have been taken last week, printed and crumpled up a bit to look as such but we shall assume its of a "vintage" period.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 9, 2018)

IMHO, I think this is a genuinely old photo, not a reproduction of any kind. I look at the imperfections that age imparts to a photo and the presentation and that makes me believe the photo is old and original. That being said, I have seen many a print like that in antique stores and in my estimation your photo is from the 1900s. I cannot pinpoint what decade, I'll leave that to the more knowledgeable posters here. Good luck, though...


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 12, 2018)

The popularity of toned prints dates from 1860 to 1920. So without any makings or photographer stamp it could anywhere in that time line or perhaps even later up to the 1940's. Hand coloring became popular after WWII.


----------



## star camera company (Jan 16, 2019)

1919.   Baby survived the flu epidemic, worth a photo


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 16, 2019)

Do you know if the holder is original to the photo? A pic of my grandfather from around 1935 is in one very similar to this.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2019)

Based on the photo in the holder I'm going to guess the 1920s or 1930s.


----------

